# replacing atv blade (makeing my own)



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't feel like paying 70$ for a replacement blade for my glacier atv blade and my closest dealer ( tricounty Polaris) are all jackasses who rip you off (Broke my break line and said they didn't do it). The next closest dealer is far and i don't want to drive there if i don't have to. I Want to make my own out of steel. Has anyone done this before?BTW my blade was gone in a year so i want to make it Bigger ( wider from top to bottom (north to south when on plow) ) do you think it would bend if i hit a crack or how big is too big? Is this not worth it? Suggestions?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I know a guy in town who got a plow edge off of a truck plow that had went to crap and then just drilled the holes to match up to his ATV blade and away he went.

the edge cost him $15 and was 2 time the size of his old edge.

there is a thread down a little bit that talks about a poly edge that seems to be great also.



just my thoughts.

sublime out.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

I went ahead and bought the steel for My plow and drilled the holes. They match up great and looks alot better. total cost was around 30$ for Steel bolts and red paint. ill post pics soon. 
Just want to see if the tip will bend if i hit a bump because i made it longer than the stock blades.


----------



## dano87 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ya my friend is doing the same thing. He has a sportsman 400 that is a piece. He is trying to make a new wear bar and i dont think it will work but you can give it a try too. He also has a chevy 2500 that is a piece. I think you should brake down and buy the thing for 70$ and it probably will scratch the **** out of and black top or concrete. I cant wait to see the finished product. make sure to post a picture of it.


----------



## Bozeman (Nov 19, 2004)

I have made 3 of my own the last 3 seasons. It's easy and way cheaper than buying a factory one. I just bought 3" wide metal strap cut to lenght 54" for my plow. The strap material is actually rounded on both edges. It takes a couple of plows too wear that down so that it is cutting flush on the walks. I use a drill press to drill the holes. I've been able to just reuse my old bolts. I think it cost me about $15 a blade.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Go to wal-mart and buy some snow shovels and screw them to the front.....problem solved....


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

littlenick;682614 said:


> Go to wal-mart and buy some snow shovels and screw them to the front.....problem solved....


Littledic!
Seeing you are from Florida, someone should bolt you to the front and use your little azz for a scaper bar!!!ROTFFLMAO


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

skywagon;682827 said:


> Littledic!
> Seeing you are from Florida, someone should bolt you to the front and use your little azz for a scaper bar!!!ROTFFLMAO


wow your nice.....


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Does it snow in Florida, ever ?


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

about once every 10-15 years....


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I used to make my own for a warn plow I had. 1/4 " X 4 inch flat steel lots cheaper. I bought enough to make two bars out of to save a trip back.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Joesno;678582 said:


> I don't feel like paying 70$ for a replacement blade for my glacier atv blade and my closest dealer ( tricounty Polaris) are all jackasses who rip you off (Broke my break line and said they didn't do it). The next closest dealer is far and i don't want to drive there if i don't have to. I Want to make my own out of steel. Has anyone done this before?BTW my blade was gone in a year so i want to make it Bigger ( wider from top to bottom (north to south when on plow) ) do you think it would bend if i hit a crack or how big is too big? Is this not worth it? Suggestions?


I bought a new cutting edge for my polaris glacier plow from my polaris dealer and it was 
$ 25.00 with the bolts. Are you sure the dealer and you are on the same page?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have to make my own because I dont know where to get a wear bar for a farmall blade lol. I need to get a bar with the holes that line up so I am just going to prob make my own.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;689231 said:


> I have to make my own because I dont know where to get a wear bar for a farmall blade lol. I need to get a bar with the holes that line up so I am just going to prob make my own.


Thats understandable but if you could get one with bolts for 25. would you still make one?


----------

